# بعض الخطايا لتساعدك علي الاعتراف



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

١)الكذب و تذكر سببه مثلا ( عشان اداري علي نفسي - أو عشان أجمل نفسي -أو عشان خايف تقول الحقيقة ... و هكذا)
٢)الشتيمة في الفكر
٣)الشتيمة بالسان
٤)الحلفان
٥) الكره 
٦) الغضب و العصبية
٧) انك تستفز اللي قدامك بقصد أو من غير قصد
٨) الادانة في الفكر 
٩) الادانة بالسان
١٠) سماع الادانة 
١١) النميمة
١٢) الرياء ( و هو انك تعامل شخص قدامه كويس و من وراءه حاجة تاني خالص )
١٣) التشهير ( و هي انك تطلع كلام علي شخص معين أو يحصل موقف و أنت لما تيجي تحكيه لحد تزود كلام من عندك )
١٤) السرحان في الأفكار الوحشه
١٥) انك تشتهي شخص من الجنس الآخر ( بنت أو ولد) في قلبك
١٦) الزنا 
١٧) بتشوف مناظر وحشة بمعني ان عينك غير نقية
١٨) الكسل في الصلاة
١٩) لا تقرأ الانجيل 
٢٠) تكسل ان تذهب للقداس
٢١) ادمان خطية معينة ( خاصة بيك أنت )
٢٢) حب النفس 
٢٣) الأنانية
٢٤) الطمع
٢٥) البخل
٢٦) السرحان في الصلاة
٢٧) السرحان في القداس 
٢٨) الكبرياء( و هي أكثر خطية شائعة و هي الافتخار بالنفس و استقلال بقيمة اللي قدامك و ... و ...)
٢٩) الادمان بأنواعه 
٣٠) عدم سماع روح ربنا اللي داخلك اللي بيرشدك للصح
٣١) عدم التنازل عن شيء يخصك لشخص تاني 
٣٢) لا تساعد الآخرين 
٣٣) انك تظلم شخص و تسوء الظن به 
٣٤) انك تتعب شخص معين مثل مثلا ( اختك ، اخوك ، ابوك ، امك ، صديقك .... و هكذا )
٣٥) عدم تنفيذ وعدك اللي أنت ممكن تكون وعده لربنا قبل كده
٣٦) الكلام أثناء القداس
٣٧) انك ممكن تكون سبب عثرة لغيرك عن طريق مثلا ( ملابسك ، تصرفاتك ، كلامك ، . و هكذا)
٣٨‏) عدم احترام الشخص اللي قدامك 
٣٩‏) عدم الاعتذار عندما تخاصم شخص 
٤٠‏) عدم تنفيذ ارشاد مرشدك الروحي 
٤١‏) بتضرب مثلا اخوك الصغير أو اختك الصغيرة أو فلان 
٤٢‏) عدم ضبط النفس 
‏٤٣) السرقة
‏٤٤) الغش في الامتحانات
‏٤٥) اشتهاء ما لغيرك 
‏٤٦) الحقد 
‏٤٧) الحسد 
‏٤٨) الغيرة 
‏٤٩) حب انك تكون أفضل شخص في اللي موجودين
‏٥٠) تذهب إلي القداس متأخرا 
‏٥١) القتل
‏٥٢) عدم اعطاء العشور 
‏٥٣) الياس و عدم الرجاء في الحياه الروحية 
‏٥٤) عدم القدرة علي امتناع خطية معينة 
‏٥٥) عدم احترام ربنا في مثلا وقفة الصلاه أو في القداس عن طريق النوم في القداس​


----------



## ايفا (14 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرااا اخى لتعب محبتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 نوفمبر 2013)

معظم الناس تفعل هذه الخطايا
لانهم بشر غير معصومين


----------



## النهيسى (14 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جدا للموضوع الرب يباركك
رااااااااائع​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

ايفا قال:


> شكرااا اخى لتعب محبتك


 شكرا حبيبتي لمرورك الجميل اللي منورني
انا بنت مش ولد على فكرة ههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> معظم الناس تفعل هذه الخطايا
> لانهم بشر غير معصومين


 اكيد يا بابا
حتى لو معملناهمش كلهم اكيد بنعمل كتير منهم
شكرا لمرورك الجميل
نورتني


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا للموضوع الرب يباركك​
> 
> رااااااااائع​


 شكرا استاذي لمرورك الغالي
نورتني و اسعدتني جدااااا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع جداا ياميرا
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك حبيبتي
ويباركك
╬​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> موضوع رائع جداا ياميرا​
> ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك حبيبتي
> ويباركك
> ╬​


منوراني يا ملكة الملكات كلهم
شكرا لمرورك الغالي يا توتيتي


----------



## sherihan81 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*موضوع جميل ومهم..الخطية شئ خطير بل قاتل...
لكن نشكر الهنا الذي سيكون معنا ويعين ضعفاتنا ويساعدنا حتى نقاوم لا بالقوة ولا بالقدرة بل بروحه القدوس العظيم الساكن فينا..

اشكرك عزيزتي انت شبعي..الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

sherihan81 قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومهم..الخطية شئ خطير بل قاتل...*​
> *لكن نشكر الهنا الذي سيكون معنا ويعين ضعفاتنا ويساعدنا حتى نقاوم لا بالقوة ولا بالقدرة بل بروحه القدوس العظيم الساكن فينا..*​
> 
> *اشكرك عزيزتي انت شبعي..الرب يبارك حياتك*​


 شكرا ليكي يا قمراية
نورتيني بمرورك الرائع و كلامك الجميل حبيبتي
كل الفرح لقلبك


----------

